# tivo mini hardware update?



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

I was in Best Buy today and saw a tivo mini in a light lime green box. Is that a new hardware revision for the tivo mini?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Same hardware, just new Roamio-style packaging.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Maybe Roamio-styled packaging means Roamio-styled remote included?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

trip1eX said:


> Maybe Roamio-styled packaging means Roamio-styled remote included?


No, just the packaging.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

eboydog said:


> No, just the packaging.


Yeah i didn't realize until after that my Mini boxes are lime green.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

So at what point will they start including Roamio style remotes?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Also found this http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-06/tivo-mini-packaging-receives-roamio-treatment/


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes the boxes have been like this for awhile now.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

JWhites said:


> So at what point will they start including Roamio style remotes?


Who knows? It's pure speculation that the Mini IR remote will be changed to the Roamio style. TiVo isn't known for making the best business decisions but I would think when ever they use up existing inventory levels to a certain point. Then they might not do anything however having a single common remote control has been a sucess both from support and from marketing imprinting as everyone knows the family peanut shape remote control blogs to TiVo.

From TiVo and Zatsnotfunny websites and posts here from users talking to TiVo CSR's, there are major things and changes happening next month so who knows, we shall just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Next thing we'll hear is that TiVo has been sold. That would be a major change.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

eboydog said:


> Who knows? It's pure speculation that the Mini IR remote will be changed to the Roamio style. TiVo isn't known for making the best business decisions but I would think when ever they use up existing inventory levels to a certain point. Then they might not do anything however having a single common remote control has been a sucess both from support and from marketing imprinting as everyone knows the family peanut shape remote control blogs to TiVo.
> 
> From TiVo and Zatsnotfunny websites and posts here from users talking to TiVo CSR's, there are major things and changes happening next month so who knows, we shall just have to wait a little longer.


Awesome. Personally I would love to see a refresh of the Stream packaging to groovify it like they did the Mini. Not sure swapping out new remotes with the Mini or repackaging would qualify as part of the "major changes" being hinted at, but you're right that only time will tell :up:


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> Next thing we'll hear is that TiVo has been sold. That would be a major change.


lol :up: always the optimist huh?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Same hardware, just new Roamio-style packaging.


They did fix the power plug not looking like is was fully inserted


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Alf Tanner said:


> I was in Best Buy today and saw a tivo mini in a light lime green box. Is that a new hardware revision for the tivo mini?


No, that's not it. Apparently our poor little TiVo friend has contracted "Lime" Disease!


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies, I was hoping there was a major change... guess not though.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> No, that's not it. Apparently our poor little TiVo friend has contracted "Lime" Disease!


omg no!  Poor thing!  Let's all sign a "Get Well" card and take turns nursing him back to health!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JWhites said:


> omg no!  Poor thing!  Let's all sign a "Get Well" card and take turns nursing him back to health!


Haha, be careful though, it's a very controversial subject!


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> Haha, be careful though, it's a very controversial subject!


How so?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JWhites said:


> How so?


 Lyme disease , not lime green TiVo packaging. I know first hand from experience, unfortunately


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Whoa  I've had that a few times with that dang red ring. Kinda screwed myself over because I was given medication for it but it said I couldn't be out in the sun, but it was the summertime and my job required me to be out in the sun at 10 hours at a time during a heat wave. (Six Flags Security at the main gate metal detectors). Anyway I meant no disrespect and wish you continued good health.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

the only thing keeping me from buying a mini right now is that the mini unlike Romeo won't do 1080p.I'm hoping mini version 2 will be able to do 1080p. I dont mean 24 fps, i mean 1080i upscaled to 1080p 60 fps


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JWhites said:


> Whoa  I've had that a few times with that dang red ring. Kinda screwed myself over because I was given medication for it but it said I couldn't be out in the sun, but it was the summertime and my job required me to be out in the sun at 10 hours at a time during a heat wave. (Six Flags Security at the main gate metal detectors). Anyway I meant no disrespect and wish you continued good health.


Thanks, you too!



leiff said:


> the only thing keeping me from buying a mini right now is that the mini unlike Romeo won't do 1080p.I'm hoping mini version 2 will be able to do 1080p. I dont mean 24 fps, i mean 1080i upscaled to 1080p 60 fps


FYI, you're not "up scaling", you're deinterlacing. It's the same resolution, 1920x1080. If done properly there's no difference, and no networks are broadcasting in 1080p anyway, so the 1080p in your case would just switch the deinterlacing duties from the display device (or receiver, scaler, etc. that may be inline) to your mini.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Im pretty sure the Mini does display 1080p, just the same way the Premiere and Roamio does, being used with apps like Netflix.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

JWhites said:


> Im pretty sure the Mini does display 1080p, just the same way the Premiere and Roamio does, being used with apps like Netflix.


Yes, I believe you are correct, that what I see when playing my Amazon HD recordings though my mini (of course using the Apple playback trick). Amazon and superHD Netflix are the only traditional avaliable 1080P content the Tivo has short of perhaps uploading your own HD recordings from your computer.

It not that it won't, it just there aren't much available.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes i meant to say deinterlacing not upscaling. For my particular display (lcd projector) native 1080i content looks better output of tivo at 1080p 60 fps as my roamio is set. Every desplay is different though. On my plasma - 1080i content looks best when output of roamio at 1080i unlike my projector which looks better at 1080p. 
is it likely there will be a hardware rephresh soon? Tivo is pretty good at keeping secrets, as I recall the Romeo came out without hardly any advance notice.

This ebay auction claims $174 for mini with lifetime and $35 for a pro remote. I'm confused how it works. Are these the final price when the auction itself asks for $50?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Promo-...794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3394008b92


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

leiff said:


> Yes i meant to say deinterlacing not upscaling. For my particular display (lcd projector) native 1080i content looks better output of tivo at 1080p 60 fps as my roamio is set. Every desplay is different though. On my plasma - 1080i content looks best when output of roamio at 1080i unlike my projector which looks better at 1080p. is it likely there will be a hardware rephresh soon? Tivo is pretty good at keeping secrets, as I recall the Romeo came out without hardly any advance notice. This ebay auction claims $174 for mini with lifetime and $35 for a pro remote. I'm confused how it works. Are these the final price when the auction itself asks for $50? http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Promo-Discount-Sale-Service-Stream-Roamio-Pro-Plus-DVR-Mini-w-Lifetime-/221526395794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3394008b92


What you're buying is a discount promo code which gives you those prices on TiVo's website. I would use the make an offer option on those eBay sales. They usually honor fair offers.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Not such a good deal then since im in california and tivo website charges me tax. Does one code work for multiple items Or is it one item per code?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

They charge tax in a surprising number of states and they tax you for the lifetime service, too. I had my order shipped to a friend in OR who then shipped it to me, avoiding all taxes.


The last time I checked, the codes were good for 1 each of each Roamio model, 4 Minis, and one Slide Remote Pro. I'm not sure about Streams. I think you may be able to get >1 remote now and I wish I did.

You could combine orders with a friend or relative. For example, I ordered a Roamio Plus and a Pro. I got a 4 tb HDD for the Plus and the Pro went to my sister who still has a monthly Series 2.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

squint said:


> They charge tax in a surprising number of states and they tax you for the lifetime service, too. I had my order shipped to a friend in OR who then shipped it to me, avoiding all taxes.
> 
> The last time I checked, the codes were good for 1 each of each Roamio model, 4 Minis, and one Slide Remote Pro. I'm not sure about Streams. I think you may be able to get >1 remote now and I wish I did.
> 
> You could combine orders with a friend or relative. For example, I ordered a Roamio Plus and a Pro. I got a 4 tb HDD for the Plus and the Pro went to my sister who still has a monthly Series 2.


With my last purchase from TiVo, I got charged tax for the physical unit, but I have yet to be charged tax for the lifetime or monthly service. I am in Virginia though. I know Netflix charges me tax for their monthly service.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

TiVo has a chart on its site:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/31


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I was not aware of the possibility of subscription services being taxed. How does it work, based on the billing address state or the TiVo account address state?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

leiff said:


> Not such a good deal then since im in california and tivo website charges me tax. Does one code work for multiple items Or is it one item per code?


I remember putting 999 units in each QTY field and it was accepted on the cart page. I didn't checkout of course. I do remember hearing others say that they bought multiples when the topic was real hot a few months ago.

PS - Look up member Spherular (sp?) on the forum and PM him. He's the Code Master.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

In addition to 1080p 60 fps and a roamio remote, It would be great if new mini could use ethernet port as a network bridge when using moca network like roamio can do


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I'd just be happy if they, um, made a Glo remote in the same size as the Premium one from the Premiere but with the RF feature.


----------

